# Foo Fighters - aktuellere Promoshoots etc.



## rondell01 (17 Feb. 2021)

Hallo*,

ich bin auf der Suche nach neueren Bildern oder Shoots von den Foo Fighters, um idealerweise ein Poster daraus entwickeln zu lassen. Die hier im Forum befindlichen waren seinerzeit schon sehr schön - vielleicht gibt's was Neues?
Lieben Dank schon mal und viele Grüße
rondell


----------

